# The Tire Truck at my job



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK I cant say exactly where I work or who I work for but I can say they vehicles are all Yellow with strobe lights and we fix equipment that works on the Highways.
in the equipment shop my primary duty is service tech, I do oil changes, and complete vehicle inspections and lube jobs, on more than 300 pieces of equipment
that being said whoever designed the placement of the engine oil filter on teh F750 superdurty with teh INTL diesel engine in it FAILED engineering, it took me 2 hrs to figure what part of the eng to disassemble to get it out today LOL


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The engineer only has to get it in during assembly which is easy.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you remeber when you used to be able to climb into the engine bay and stand beside the engine with your feet on the ground?


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Yet to meet a designer who pays any attention to making something easily serviceable, and that applies to almost every device I've ever worked on.

For example, I used to work on fax machines when they were popular, and one of the most common faults with them was debris getting caught in the light path on the sender's machine, which caused vertical black lines to appear on the finished print at the receiver's end (or on local copies made by the sender).

You would have therefore thought that they'd have made this something that the customer could have easily cleaned themselves, but no. With some of them it was an hours job or more, for me to strip the machine down, just to remove a tiny scrap of paper, or a dust bunny.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Can you remeber when you used to be able to climb into the engine bay and stand beside the engine with your feet on the ground?


Oh Yea I remember sitting under the hood of my truck and if it started raining I'd close the hood and continue working on the enine, now days, you need a electrican and a -lunber to find teh engione once you open the hood


----------

